# Autocruise Energy Management System - Problem



## bluegrass (Feb 26, 2014)

I've moved this topic from another forum to this one - hoping for help.
I have a problem with the *Autocruise Energy Management System* in my motorhome PIONEER PIZARRO (Peugeot Boxer Chassis) it has developed a fault!
three of the keypads when pressed, now display the message: "*service not available*"
They are: (a) The Water pump. (supposed to toggle it On and Off). (b) The Water level indicator for, Fresh Water & Waste Water Tanks.
(c) The door Entry Lights (supposed to toggle the 12v On and Off). The other buttons still seem to operate O.K. -
----------------------------------- 
We suspect the problem is with the *Module B* (Part No. 67993) printed circuit contained in a box behind the drivers seat 
(Photos supplied)
Has anyone had similar problems? or know where we can get one of these, or a similar replacement?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can tell you, that if this is a Swift owned vehicle you can only order through an approved dealer. On the other hand have you tried O'Learys. they have almost all the Autocruise parts. someone on here will no doubt come on with the phone numbers for you.Can I also request that you keep us updated please. Use the link below.

cabby

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------

